# Dither fish for Firemouth and Nicaraguan Cichlids



## jackvegas (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey all,
I have a pair of firemouth cichlids and a pair of nicaraguan cichlids that i just moved from my 55 gallon long to an old octagon tank that looks to be around 60plus gallons. There are also 3 small clown plecos. The octagon is my girlfriends. It includes a fluval canister filter and rock substrate. There is ample rock work, wood, a black background and pots for the cichlids. Im just taking suggestions on a dither fish to occupy the middle to top of the water table since the octagon is mainly vertical. Just wondering if you guys had any ideas for dither fish... my friend says columbian tetras. Others say danios even though they from another geographic region. I really like rose line sharks or balas but those would eventually outgrow the tank. Not sure if they would school at top of tank or just bother cichlids, Comments welcome!


----------



## Lancerlot (Feb 22, 2006)

Long is better then round. Adds line of sights for the fish. Gives them territories they can easily remember. Also The Firemouths will easily take more then half that tank when they get ready to spawn. Or if they are bored. Most likely both.

Nics are fussy fish. I personally like keeping them in a species only tank. They are peaceful but they will be brutes if they are getting picked on. Or spawning. They will try and spawn. My 2females and 1 male were oversized for a 75g. a 60G hex is way to small for a pair.

dithers seem pointless when both fish will be fighting. either way.


----------



## Briguy (Aug 10, 2009)

T-Spanner Barbs make good dither fish. They don't get too big and they are fast swimmers that can get out of the way when trouble is coming.


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

T-Barbs/ Spanner barbs do make great dither fish for most CA cichlids...but not in that size tank. They will grow over 6 inches not counting the tail fin. They are also fast, agile, and a bit boisterous...in other words, they need swimming space. Mine used to intentionally antagonize my Texas cichlid just so it would give chase...he could never catch them, and they knew it.

I agree with the other post...the long tank was better for 2 pairs. The octagon tank would be nice for a single firemouth pair and a group of swordtails, or other schooling fish.

In my experience with Nics...I haven't found them to be exactly peaceful---unless you are comparing them with Red Devils or something. A pair will usually claim at least 3-4 feet of tank space---and will defend it against other cichlids. I haven't found Nics to be particularly fussy about anything either. They are adaptable, eat anything, and will defend a territory.


----------

